# Team River Rat Ohio River Bass Series



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Wednesday Night Bass Circuit

When: every wednesday night throughout the fishing season from 5:00 pm until dark. (points for angler of the year will only be awarded from the first tournament in may untill the last tournament in september)

Where: Chester City Park Chester, W.V

Cost: $20 per boat, plus a one time $10 circuit fee. (circuit fee gives you a card which allows you to fish any even run by team river rats) 100% payback

RIVER RAT OPEN SERIES
the open series consists of 3 opens, and no championship

$60 per event (River Rat card is required) all events are from 6:30am till 3pm

May 15th Chester City Park Chester, W.V
June 26th Kennedy Park Marina Newell, W.V
July 17th Kennedy Park Marina Newell, W.V

Contact Roger Evans at 330-385-1048 for any information reguarding River Rat events.


----------

